# Yuzu



## Brandica2013 (May 3, 2013)

Hello everyone  

I was wondering if anyone has ever bought Yuzu F.O? If so what do you think of it? What is the go 2 place to buy it? Whats the best scents to pair w/it? Is Yuzu an EO or FO or is it an EO that you can get in a FO for a lower price choice? Thanks for any info.

It sounds so yummy and Id love to get it but so many choices on Fragrance oil finder (http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=yuzu&x=7&y=5 ) it crazy. Personally Iv only ordered my FO from BBerry & Natures Garden so far but thinking of trying FO or EO from Sweet Cakes & WSP. I have not yet ordered any EO from anyone & really do not know where to start with that,cause I want a good price with good quality. I do not have the money to get the ones I seen from doTERRA or Mountain Rose so not sure where to order my EO yet. Oh the Possibility's what to choose..wow I'm so addicted to these Fine scents I would spend my every last penny just to have them ALL!! Lol. I'm so glad to be apart of this great world...I wish I knew about it all much much sooner 

Any help would be great thanks


----------



## melstan775 (May 3, 2013)

I order my oils from wsp but I will only buy FOs from them if I am making an order already from now on. They increased their FO prices a lot. 2 oz can be up to 10 dollars!


----------



## Brandica2013 (May 3, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I order my oils from wsp but I will only buy FOs from them if I am making an order already from now on. They increased their FO prices a lot. 2 oz can be up to 10 dollars!



Thank you & Iv seen that. I wonder if its due to the free shipping? After like 30$.$10 for 2.oz is alot! I love BB FO but if you order anything that has alot of weight to it the shipping is real high..other than that I love BB alot. So last time I ordered my oils from WSP & FO from BB & Some from NG. It saved me from doing it that way.Here is my list of favorites from them.....

BrambleBerry FO:
Coconut Lemongrass (love,love love & so does everyone else)
Cucumber Melon
Chipotle Caramel
Crisp Apple Rose
Oatmeal Milk & Honey 
Sweet Pea
Blue Man
Lavender FO (I'm not big on it but every loves it)
Baby Powder(I'm not big on that but smelt just like it)
*I did not like:
Jasmine Dreams (way to floral)
Plumeria was OK.
Cranberry Fig OK

Natures Garden FO:
Pink sugar
Caribbean Fragrance 
Juicy Couture Type Fragrance (love & was great in HP not sure about CP)
Lilac Fragrance 
NG Loving Spell Fragrance (I had BB type but was not our favorite one)
Aqua di Gio Type Fragrance

NG Did not like:
Extremely Sexy for MEN Fragrance (bad chemical smell)
Lily of the Valley Fragrance
Orchid Rain Fragrance


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 4, 2013)

I've used the Yuzu FO from BB and I like it.  A nice, sweet citrusy scent.  I use it in a HP soap. I have some Yuzu FO from NG but haven't tried it yet.  OOB it smells the same as BB's.
'


----------



## Mandarin (May 4, 2013)

I use both the NG Yuzu and the BB Yuzu. They are very similar, but I prefer the BB. I just think that it is a bit stronger, not really any difference in the scent itself, just the strength. Both soap beautifully.  I use the NG Yuzu much more often simply because BB shipping is a lot.


----------



## lsg (May 4, 2013)

I have purchase yuza FO from Southern Garden Scents and Wholesale Supplies Plus.  Both smell like the real thing.


----------



## pgnlady (May 5, 2013)

I use Japanese Yuzu Grapefruit from The Scent Works.  Soaped great (no A or D), ends up at a decent strength but not strong.  Now in soy tarts though WOW, throws nice and strong.  Also a winner in Lotions, and body wash.


----------



## Brandica2013 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks guys this really helps me


----------



## lisamaliga (May 8, 2013)

One of my bestselling M&P soaps was Yuzu FO. I got mine at Sweetcakes -- it's wonderful!  http://www.sweetcakes.com/default.php?cPath=8&sort=1a&&page=3


----------

